# Hi! this is Famous Dave



## famousdave01 (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi this is Famous Dave and I just found this forum. I have been smoking meats, eating barbecue for 45 years. My dad is an old Choctaw Indian from Idabel OK right smack in the Bible belt of the heartland of America. I grew up eating old fashioned Southern foods and the best tasting barbecue. I love traveling the country and discovering the best tasting barbecue in roadside smoke shacks or store front bbq joints in the inner city. Working on a new cook book Famous Daves' BBQ Party Cookbook to be released this late spring! I love going to and competing in Rib Burnoffs and BBQ competitions. I prefer smoking over real wood not off set. My favorite smoker is an old Chicago style aquarium smoker made over 30 years ago. I grew up having to make my own smokers out of garbage cans. Today, I have them all... Southern Prides, CookShacks, Smokey Mountains, Weber Kettles, Traegers, Fast Eddy, Green Eggs, and Meadow Creeks. I guess my favorites are always my real pit aquarium smoker, a simple weber kettle, my green egg, and the Meadow Creek.

"Famous Dave"


----------



## ironhorse07 (Apr 30, 2012)

Well welcome to the forum! Sounds like you will fit right in. Name sounds familiar from somewhere...


----------



## dravery (Apr 30, 2012)

Are you the "Devil's spit" guy, or is that a different Famous Dave?


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave! Pretty sure I know who you are. Glad to have you with us!

Mike


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Dave. Glad you found us here.


----------



## mr500 (Apr 30, 2012)

From the Famous Daves  Chain??


----------



## famousdave01 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yup... I'm the real deal... and the Devil's Spit guy. I usually spill my guts out on Facebook but figured that it would be good to also share my bbq insights on the barbecue forums...my only concern is keeping up with all of them. So while my first intentions are good... I don't have all day to spend on the internet when I need to be smoking up a storm! I am very open about what I have learned and if I have the time will answer all questions or I'll tell you I don't know. I would not be where I'm at today if when I was a kid a number of old indians, black folk, and backwoods hillbillies didn't take a liking to me and shared with me the ins and outs around real pit smokers. Just know I appreciate all kinds of barbecue. I love trying out other people's rib joints... and I have no ego... I am always learning and despite 45 years smoking up a storm I still take bbq classes. Must have took 3 last year alone. Never can tell what you can learn. Although I think one of these days I will do one my own because I have my own twist on smoke, smoldering coals, sauces, and seasonings. I buy every barbecue cookbook I can find and I must have one of the largest bbq sauce collections in the US. I literally have been thousands of bbq joints in over 40 years. To say I love bbq would be an understatement! Thanks for having me... "Famous Dave"


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave. I like your sauces


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dave - your joint in Rochester, MN is a for sure stop every time I go stateside to visit family and friends!


----------



## alblancher (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome,

Glad you joined us.


----------



## frosty (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave! 

Really like your products and passionate attitude.

Hope you will be a real frequent visitor.  Please feel free to spread the word to others, and give up a little of your vast collection of knowledge.  That will be a great benefit to others to see your passion communicated to others.

Thank you and good luck on the new book! I look forward to getting a copy.


----------



## jp61 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello Dave - glad to have you here with us. I am looking forward to seeing some of your posts and most of all some of your qview


----------



## mossymo (Apr 30, 2012)

Glad you joined us Dave, welcome to SMF!
I am surprised you don't have a Yoder in your cooking arsenal yet!


----------



## bigfish98 (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave!  My family loves your BBQ.  My oldest loves your spicy pickles!  He's 4 now and has been eating them since he was 2!  My youngest, Jon Jon, loves your ribs!  He is my little carnivore!  Here he is about a year ago enjoying some!

Bigfish


----------



## finnanthony (Apr 30, 2012)

Glad to have a famous person on here . Good rubs you have for us when in a pinch or lazy !! I enjoy watching you folks on TV , very entertaining, Dave.


----------



## brdprey (Apr 30, 2012)

welcome dave, glad to see you. watched you in competition on bbq pit masters or somthing like that. sorry to have seen you not take first but glad to have your knowledge in our arsenal.

look forward to learning anything you are willing to share with us


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 30, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## baja traveler (Apr 30, 2012)

Cool! I eat at your Salt Lake City place every year during our ski trip. Sure wish we had one in San Diego - hint...hint... Wife says Vista is too far to drive.


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## alelover (Apr 30, 2012)

The more experience the better. We are all avid learners here and love cooking meat with fire. Nice to have you with us. Kinda funny when I see your posts. Famous Dave - Newbie.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 30, 2012)

It was your restaurant in Appleton, WI that I had my first real rack of ribs and I've been hooked since. I rarely go out to eat anymore these days cause I love to cook. I will also note, Devils Spit is my favorite store bought BBQ sauce. I actually like to mix Devils Spit with a little Texas Pit together because I like the heat and the black pepper together.

Looking forward to reading about your ideas & BBQ adventures.


----------



## rdknb (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Famous Dave. It is a great place


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Dave, nice to see an Ol' Dog that still strives to learn new tricks and keep it fun! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





On a side note.... I do like your sauce, but unfortunately not a fan of the ribs... sorry. Not sure if it is just the restraunt here in Portland, OR or what, but every time I have had ribs and chicken it has been way, way to salty. Just wanted to pass it on... figure feedback is the only way to know if something needs to be looked at or not.

Regardless  - it is great to have you on the forum, definately look forward to reading some of your posts! Don't forget the Qview!


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave nice to have you with us.... Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## raquette (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave, Famous Daves is where I get the best Q if I'm making it myself !:grilling_smilie:


----------



## puddy (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave


----------



## venture (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome aboard, Dave!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## garyt (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave, you are everywhere lately, I still have to make it up to Hayward.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to SMF Dave, glad you joined us here.

Looking forward to some Qview


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 30, 2012)

Hope you enjoy it here .. I don't believe I have even seen one of your places around here .. Perhaps in my travels I will find one .. Shocked you have time to breath tho .. welcome aboard.. any advice is always helpful


----------



## michael ark (Apr 30, 2012)

:welcome1: Do you have any pictures of this aquarium smoker you mentioned?


----------



## poopypuss (Apr 30, 2012)

You Sir, are my inspiration for buying a smoker and moving past the grill!


----------



## more ice (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello Dave, Welcome.


----------



## deuce (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave! Your products are awesome! I am looking forward to your ideas and input, I have much to learn!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...I have never eaten in one of your restaurants but saw you on a TV competion show a couple of years back, Tim Love from the Lonesome Dove was a Judge. I think you were putting out some awesome Q and was surprised at some of the judging. In any event I look forward to some of your secrets...JJ


----------



## greenrn (Apr 30, 2012)

from a newbie smoker


----------



## ewetho (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave.

Can we get him a honorary OTBS nod? Newbie is not gonna cut it!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to SMF and thank you for joining us!  Please be at home and anything we can do, just ask!


----------



## 2005xfr (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Dave!

Found your place in El Paso.... it's a "must visit" everytime company comes to town!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey... Famous Dave.............You da-man...I like your sweet and Sassy sauce...and your Dave's burger is the best darn hamburger in the land....My pulled pork is better though....lol

I couldn't reist the temptation...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.................Any how, welcome. It will be fun having you on here with us....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Looking forward to the days ahead....


----------



## dewetha (Apr 30, 2012)

hey there! welcome to a great site.

you sound like a great guy and the food is great too.


----------



## sprky (May 1, 2012)

Cool beans 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF Dave. I LOVE the devils spit sauce and my wife LOVES your sweet and sassy, I have even mixed the 2 and that was GREAT. Again 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF and I look forward to your future posts.


----------



## brokenwing (May 1, 2012)

Hey Famous Dave Welcom To the Fourm!


----------



## Dutch (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family Famous Dave. I too would love to see pictures of your aquarium smoker.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to SMF! Hope you find it as hospitable as the rest of us do!


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Dave!! It is truly an honor to have you here and I look forward to seeing that aquarium smoker of yours as well as the rest of your awesome collection. I have a collection of various smokers and grills too but I think yours might be bigger than mine at the moment..  I am getting there though one smoker at a time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy to have you and look forward to some of your backyard qview soon!


----------



## ecto1 (May 1, 2012)

Great to have you on board Dave.  It is an Honor to be able to post to you.


----------



## cricky101 (May 2, 2012)

Welcome! My fiance and I are in the process of lining up one of your restaurants to cater our wedding reception in September. Can't wait!


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 2, 2012)

Nice to meet you Famous Dave!!


----------



## backwoods bbq (May 2, 2012)

welcome famous dave.

 there is a famous daves restaurant where i live now (amarillo, tx) there are some serious quality control issues which i am sure depend on what day you go. I have been twice to your restaurant, your meat is pretty good. Not a fan of your sauce...my fiance' and I always bring my sauce into the restaurant (the second and only time we went) Main Issues I am refering to are Ribs: I ordered ribs that werent even DE-FELTED! cooked about right good flavor they just still had the felt on them...when i pointed it out to the waitress she told me "they are supposed to come like that, that is the pork skin!" really?!!! sorry i know im only 29 years old but have been bbq'n since i was 18 religiously!!! fiance received brisket that was WAY to fatty! I am sure your bbq is awesome (in person) i know its hard for quality control issues when you have a big chain...you are a very successful cook and i respect you ALOT! would be interesting to see you on undercover boss and go to the amarillo location. just sayin' until then my plan is to give you a run for your money here in 7-10 years! Thanks a bunch dave for listening to me, hope i dont come across as a jerk, it just erks me when employees dont take BBQ as serious as me!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forums...  but having my doubts


----------



## deersmoker58 (May 2, 2012)

Welcome Dave!  Give a heads up when you are going to be at your Annapolis store!  We can "smoke em if you got em".


----------



## rabbithutch (May 2, 2012)

Howdy Famous Dave!

Don't know anything about your places, but I grew up in NC eatin' bbq at least once a week.  I love it!!  I'm just getting into making my own smoke.  Too busy makin' a livin' and stayin' outa jail when I was younger, but when you get to be my age nobody believes you can do anything bad.

Welcome to SMF.  :welcome1:

(not famous, rabbithutch)
:bluesbros:


----------



## supercenterchef (May 6, 2012)

Welcome, sir...it is an honor

Can't wait to swap smoking stories and learn from your advice!


----------



## dennis waters (May 6, 2012)

Hello Dave we are from the same neck of the woods, go to Idabel often, use to go to the Wagon Wheel in the younger and roudy days.


----------

